# Decent bodywork place in Manchester?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

My 2006 La Strada Pronto (Transit PVC) has some bodywork that is really overdue - some rust high up and a few dints and scrapes. The place my wonderful garage (Hallmark, Stockport) use says it's too big!  

Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I know of one in Rossendale Phil

He is an excellent body repair guy, his prices are very reasonable, a few on here have used him

He did our brand new van when a bike on the bike rack on the van in front of us reversed into our bonnet

Pm me for his number and you can call him to discuss it

Aldra


----------

